# What helped me the most by far



## Batman2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

Once I had experienced anxiety enough continously eventually I had believed my identity to be that of someone that has anxiety or even the anxiety itself. Just recently I have been pointed to what I really am before all these thoughts/feelings and it is shedding alot of clarity. It is very very simple, just requires practice:
http://www.headless.org/videopage.htm

You should see it working for you right away, its like a huge dent being put in prior mind loops.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

It sounds interesting! Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

I think anyone with SAD who has been to High School has experienced continuous anxiety. I'm not sure if it helped any. In fact, I think it caused me to define myself as someone inferior. How is this different?


----------

